
DOD innovation insurgents gain footing in Pentagon bureaucracy - BillPollak
https://insidedefense.com/share/191832
======
mtgx
Will the students/new DOD recruits even realize when they will switch from
"Hacking for Defense" to "Hacking for Offense"?

Or will they, like the boiled frog, just do the daily jobs, until one day they
spy on innocent citizens with their "innovations" ?

